# Single Cell Organizied-loosley



## Pellidon (Dec 18, 2005)

Here in this family shot, All are one cell or have become one cell lights due to the dastardly machnations of a madman with a soldering iron. 







Duplicates not shown like Arc AAA UV, Turquoise, First Gen LS. The 6P looking liight in the back is the famous "Police" banner with the Incandescent ripped out and a Luxeon, Boost ckt and one 123 cell to drive it. 






As the norm with family photos. Some kids hide in the playroom to avoid pictures. Had to drag them out for this shot.

And this is my "artsy" shot.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 19, 2005)

First, the Pellican in the top row and the Photon microlight and clone and the Streamlight KeyMate don't belong. (Brain fart! And who knows, maybe some more.  But I'm sure if I looked around I could find some legit ones to replace them.)





Larry


----------

